

The Exobrain - cwan
http://dilbert.com/blog/entry/exobrain/

======
bitwize
One time I was working with a coworker on a UUV on the manufacturing floor. I
paused to look something up on my Android and I told him "I love this -- it's
like a secondary brain in my pocket."

Guy from manufacturing happens along. "I've got a secondary brain in my pocket
too. It gets me in trouble most of the time."

------
Qz
He's got it backwards. The world isn't the exobrain for humans, humans are the
exobrains for the world.

~~~
tbrownaw
How so?

~~~
cracki
Gaia hypothesis, or something like that.

